# Nikon flashing highlights



## stepollard1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hiya guys,

On my Nikon D3000 when I view the images on playback, if there is something quite bright, i.e pvc window sill or snow for example.
They flash black, with highlights writen at the bottom of the display.

Any ideas ????


----------



## puyjapin (Dec 4, 2010)

depending how you have the viewer set the flashing indicates blown highlights.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 4, 2010)

Read your manual.


----------



## mrpink (Dec 4, 2010)

press up on your toggle dial, or stop blowing out highlights.





p!nK


----------



## VujayPrabhakaran (Dec 4, 2010)

mrpink said:


> press up on your toggle dial, or stop blowing out highlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 4, 2010)

In your menu you have three choices for display mode, highlights, RGB histogram and Data I believe. You have highlights checked probably. This isn't a bad thing.


----------



## KmH (Dec 4, 2010)

stepollard1 said:


> Hiya guys,
> 
> On my Nikon D3000 when I view the images on playback, if there is something quite bright, i.e pvc window sill or snow for example.
> They flash black, with highlights writen at the bottom of the display.
> ...


Also called the 'blinkies'.
RTFM - page 118


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> stepollard1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya guys,
> ...



Lol I may be abbreviate illiterate but I knew what RTFM meant. 

:thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 4, 2010)

My preference is to have the 'Blinkies' display as my default as opposed to the histogram.  It tells me immediately if an intregal part of the image has lost details.  Quick adjustment in the exposure (aperture, SS or flash) to correct.




mwcfarms said:


> Lol I may be abbreviate illiterate but I knew what RTFM meant.


----------



## stepollard1 (Dec 6, 2010)

VujayPrabhakaran said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > press up on your toggle dial, or stop blowing out highlights.
> ...


 

Yeah good advice guys.......I would stop blowing out hightlights, if i was a bit more experienced than 5 days with a SLR.


----------



## stepollard1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> Read your manual.


 

Yeah that was my first port of call...and maybe I would of done if I remembered where I placed it, hence posting for a reply on here


----------



## stepollard1 (Dec 6, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> In your menu you have three choices for display mode, highlights, RGB histogram and Data I believe. You have highlights checked probably. This isn't a bad thing.


 

Cheers thankyou,

I see what you mean about the 3 different option, sorry I only had it a couple of days and started to panic , I broke it haha

Thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## table1349 (Dec 6, 2010)

stepollard1 said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > Read your manual.
> ...


 

Step 1.   F.T.F.M.
Step 2.   R.T.F.M.
Step 3.   K.T.F.M.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 6, 2010)

It's a free download.
http://support.nikonusa.com/app/ans...manual---d3000---guide-to-digital-photography




stepollard1 said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > Read your manual.
> ...


----------



## stepollard1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> It's a free download.
> User's Manual - D3000 - Guide to Digital Photography
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ive fount my manual now thanks 

All is well


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2010)

IIRC the complete users manual is on the white disc that came with your D3000, and the hard copy is just a Quick Guide.


----------



## stepollard1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I didnt realise the CD  manual was more comprehensive manual, thought it was  just a back up for idiots like me lol.
I will give it a read


----------

